# Smashwords coupon codes



## julieS. (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, I read on the smashword site that lots of authors are having coupon codes for discounts (or free) to promote their books during the holidays. Here, at http://www.smashwords.com/about/beta...on the Dec 24 entry it says _"Many authors have created Smashwords coupon codes they're promoting on Facebook, Twitter and major online message boards such as MobileRead and Kindleboards and Nookboards. The Smashwords Book Marketing Guide lists some free press releases services you can use to promote your coupons. Coupons + press releases married with promotion on your personal blog are a great way to aid your discovery in search engines as millions of new ebook customers search for their next read."_ I found a few codes here: http://www.tjoos.com/Coupon/172424/Smashwords.com but it's really kind of dumb since most of them don't even list the books that the coupon codes are for. I found a handful that worked: I got The Rising, Where the Sun Sets, Alana Weatherbee (Book 1), Demonspawn, Dreaming in a Digital World, Spooks and Magic all for free. I was wondering, does anyone else know any coupon codes for books at smashwords? I searched the site but did not find any new threads. Is there any existing threads with the info on this?
THanks,
JulieS.


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

This blog seems to track smashwords freebies (including coupons) pretty consistently - http://online-novels.blogspot.com/2006/05/recent-additions-temp.html


----------



## julieS. (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks RandomizeMe. I read your blog, by the way


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I know that Susan Helene Gottfried is offering codes for 50% off her books, as well as donating some of the proceeds to charity.

Here are her codes: http://westofmars.com/2010/12/25/susans-promo-tales-merry-christmas/


----------



## RandomizeME (Oct 29, 2010)

julieS. said:


> Thanks RandomizeMe. I read your blog, by the way


You're welcome, and thanks for letting me know that someone's reading my blog too


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_***reminder: this thread is in the Book Corner so there should be no self-promotion. . . .sharing of discount codes is o.k., but not for your *own* book(s). . .thanks.  *** _


----------



## julieS. (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been searching through the site that RandomizeMe gave me and so far have gotten lots of free books. Thanks again!!! So far the easiest way I've found to find the smashwords books that are free with coupons are just going to the genres I am interested in and then CTL+F and type in smashwords. Then just go to each one that has a coupon code.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I did this with my book for Christmas as a promotion. It was a great success. The coupons are now expired, but I would probably do it again in the near future. It helped sales. But more than that, I got alot of feedback from my readers and it was an interesting way to connect with them.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for this information it is very helpful.


----------

